# Berlin police confiscating fixed wheel bikes



## yello (16 Jul 2009)

A bit sketchy on details there but it seems Berlin police are getting tough on fixed wheel bikes without brakes and are confiscating them. They're a danger so it would seem.

Oh, and forgive the rather basic explanation at the beginning of the article...

http://bicycling.about.com/b/2009/07/11/when-fixies-are-outlawed.htm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2009)

Why would anyone want to ride a bike without brakes unless you were on a track?!!!


----------



## yello (16 Jul 2009)

I'm presuming German law is similar to UK law in it's requirement for brakes on bikes. Do you see fixed wheeled bikes with no brakes on the road in the UK? I'm sure the answer is yes.

As to why, couldn't say. Preference?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2009)

Yes - I think, in the UK, if you have a fixed gear you only require a front brake - but less than that would seem daft if you fancied stopping in a hurry IMHO.

Think it's a bit of a youngsters bravado fashion type thing. Confiscation seems rather harsh though, I'd have thought 'wheel it home son and get a brake on it' would be enough.


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jul 2009)

They'll be a public outcry and the dibble will have to back-pedal on that one.

Oh No! They can't!


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Jul 2009)

Ah, evil thought......now I can get a collection of fixies...watch out if you're riding with no brakes in Peterborough the vikings coming to get your bike.....


----------



## very-near (20 Jul 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes - I think, in the UK, if you have a fixed gear you only require a front brake - but less than that would seem daft if you fancied stopping in a hurry IMHO.
> 
> Think it's a bit of a youngsters bravado fashion type thing. Confiscation seems rather harsh though, I'd have thought 'wheel it home son and get a brake on it' would be enough.



They confiscate and crush cars parked on the road without valid VED in the UK. VED is not a safety requirement for either the driver or anyone around it.


----------



## robin IX (20 Jul 2009)

Road tax is a legal requirement hence the crushing cars, brakes on bikes are a legal requirement so why not confiscate bikes?
Not saying its right but then there would at least be some consistency.


----------



## Will1985 (20 Jul 2009)

robin IX said:


> *VED *is a legal requirement


Fixed that for you 

Interestingly I was chatting to local plod for campus and environs having noted a proliferation of brakeless BMXs and a couple of fixed wheels, and they said they wouldn't take any action against brakeless riders unless one caused physical injury to someone else as in their opinion the "law" is vague on the subject...


----------



## very-near (20 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> Interestingly I was chatting to local plod for campus and environs having noted a proliferation of brakeless BMXs and a couple of fixed wheels, and they said they wouldn't take any action against brakeless riders unless one caused physical injury to someone else as in their opinion the "law" is vague on the subject...



Then they could be charged with dereliction of duty. 

Rules and regs regarding construction and use for cycles ridden on the roads in the UK are HERE


----------



## robin IX (20 Jul 2009)

The DVLA thinks they are the same thing.


----------



## yello (11 Aug 2009)

A court in Bonn has declared a fixed gear to be as good as a rear brake. 

http://www.pd-f.de/Archiv/2009/Bonner-Richter-erklaren-starren-Antrieb-zur-Bremse.html

Synopsis, from my poor translation. A guy on a fixie trackstanding at some lights attracted the attention of plod who then booked him for, amongst other things, no brakes. Aggrieved fixie rider went to court and was able to show that the fixed gear was an effective rear brake and complied with the legal definition of a braking device. The court accepted the argument and reduced the charge to one of missing a bell and reflectors.


----------



## Greenbank (11 Aug 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why would anyone want to ride a bike without brakes unless you were on a track?!!!



Fashion.


----------



## brodie (17 Aug 2009)

yello said:


> A court in Bonn has declared a fixed gear to be as good as a rear brake.
> 
> http://www.pd-f.de/Archiv/2009/Bonner-Richter-erklaren-starren-Antrieb-zur-Bremse.html
> 
> Synopsis, from my poor translation. A guy on a fixie trackstanding at some lights attracted the attention of plod who then booked him for, amongst other things, no brakes. Aggrieved fixie rider went to court and was able to show that the fixed gear was an effective rear brake and complied with the legal definition of a braking device. The court accepted the argument and reduced the charge to one of missing a bell and reflectors.



What, German law only requires a bike to have just a rear brake?

A rear brake by itself is quite ineffective for stopping, whether it's a mechanical brake or fixed wheel.

As we all know, the UK law is two brakes on a bike, with a fixed wheel counting as one brake.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Aug 2009)

brodie said:


> What, German law only requires a bike to have just a rear brake?
> 
> A rear brake by itself is quite ineffective for stopping, whether it's a mechanical brake or fixed wheel.
> 
> As we all know, the UK law is two brakes on a bike, with a fixed wheel counting as one brake.



In Holland, ive seen bikes there with just the coaster brake and thats it. Same in some other places aswell.


----------



## Rieley (19 Aug 2009)

Am I correct in thinking that in UK law it states a bicycle must have two methods of breaking? A road bike would have the front and rear brakes, and a fixed gear has the fixed mechanism and a front brake?


----------



## Joe24 (19 Aug 2009)

Rieley said:


> Am I correct in thinking that in UK law it states a bicycle must have two methods of breaking? A road bike would have the front and rear brakes, and a fixed gear has the fixed mechanism and a front brake?



Yes, the fixed wheel counts as the rear brake.
However, depending on how good you are, you might find you are pants at leg braking so a rear brake might be advisable until you can leg brake properly.


----------



## Chuffy (23 Aug 2009)

Greenbank said:


> Fashion.


Don't forget good old fashioned 'too kool for skool' machismo.


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Aug 2009)

Greenbank said:


> Fashion.



I saw a singlespeeder with only a front brake yesterday. Now that's dumb.

Matthew


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I saw a singlespeeder with only a front brake yesterday. Now that's dumb.
> 
> Matthew



Unicycle?


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Aug 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Unicycle?



No. A pretty road conversion with 2 wheels, 531 I think. He'll be sorry if he ever snaps his brake cable.

Matthew


----------



## Chuffy (23 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> No. A pretty road conversion with 2 wheels, 531 I think. He'll be sorry if he if ever snaps his brake cable.
> 
> Matthew



Don't look at the readers rides page in C+ then. Single speed with just one brake. On the back wheel. It also one of the _ugliest_ and tossiest bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## bigfella (1 Sep 2009)

I have a single speed, but have both brakes!


----------

